# HS828S on EBAY



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello all! First off, I want to state clearly that I am not selling anything nor do I know anybody involved with this Ebay sale. I was looking at used Honda snowblowers (for no good reason) and came across a machine that looks rough but has a bunch of working parts. Might even be repairable. Based on what I have seen, even an old and well used Honda will still fetch a pretty price. I will attempt to post the link but it looks like the guy wants $600. 
Honda Snow Blower HS828S | eBay


----------



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

Again, I only posted this because I know finding parts is a pain in the butt and not because I am promoting anything or anybody. I like the Hondas but could not afford to buy a new one. I personally bought a new tracked Troybilt and I hope it holds up. No snow here yet so I haven't even thrown a single flake this season. Hope this thread helps someone out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

For someone that does not know about them it may be worth $600, to me it is way overpriced (it is only good for parts as the overall machine is very rough).
FYI, this same machine was purchased on a previous eBay auction for less than $140 (I had it on my watch list).

Near 500% profit on it at that price.... ????


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> For someone that does not know about them it may be worth $600, to me it is way overpriced (it is only good for parts as the overall machine is very rough).
> FYI, this same machine was purchased on a previous eBay auction for less than $140 (I had it on my watch list).
> 
> Near 500% profit on it at that price.... ????


+1

Honda Snow Blower HS828S | eBay


----------



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

I had no idea about the previous listing, it's funny how that stuff works. I wouldn't pay that much for it but I know that guys fully restore their finds on here and might be looking for parts.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd give him $600 for a pile of whatever he's smokin'.

Maybe a hunnedfiddy for that beat pile of fail. lol.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually the seller might be one of our forum members (but I could be wrong.... :facepalm_zpsdj194qh)

Here is a copy and paste from another thread post....

*Hi,
I purchased a 828S snow blower, the early hydrostatic model where the previous owner tried to repair a sheered pin on the driveshaft, gave up and lost a bunch of parts. I am looking for the entire right side gearbox assembly including the shaft the plate and the guide. 
peter *


----------

